# Workbenches - split-top or solid?



## Mike68847 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm looking ahead to me second workbench (haven't built the first yet; it'll be my "start") and was thinking of a Roubo type. Anyway, I had only heard and thought of those with solid bench tops. Then the more I investigated, the more I came across tables with split tops - guess I'd call it a 'trough' to put tools and stuff in while you're working. I guess I don't quite get the usefulness of them. What are the advantages & disadvantages of each type? Would you gravitate toward one of them for the type of woodworking you'll do?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

A Roubo style bench is awesome for work-holding and won't move on you. The split-top, like Benchcrafted's, is to get clamps on your piece through the bench and offers more options for holding your workpiece. I can really appreciate the concept but when I build mine I think it will be solid top simply because of all the real-life scenarios of assembly with small parts etc. I know people build a filler board or trough but I still prefer solid. Be sure to post pix when you get there!


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

If the frame is right the rest is clothing and makeup.:thumbsup:


----------

